# Are you using Mike's tapes?



## 20004 (Feb 27, 2007)

I am sure there are a number of you out there following Mike's tapes or thinking of trying them so I just thought I would post where I am at.Now on day 67 and I am not really sure what to report. I think I have made progress I'm just not sure what it is. I am definitely calmer - my family all notice it. I am exercising more and that is very positive - I am taking more time for myself and not 'sweating the small stuff'. I am spending more time enjoying the little pleasures in life like reading with my daughters and not worrying about the bathroom that still needs painting. This is quite a change for me!!I am however having bad days. Last week when we had concert tickets with a group of friends my IBS flared up and I took a whole lot of immodium for the first time in two weeks. I am still keeping going out to a minimum so I am not testing myself - my anxiety very much.There have also been times where I have begun to experience cramps and an urge to go when friends have called round unexpectedly. Looking back I have initially panicked, as usual, but then said to myself 'hang on for a few minutes' and 9 times out of 10 the feelings have completely gone away whereas previously the best I could hope for would be to keep them at bay. Perhaps this is the CDs kicking in or perhaps it is the confidence the calcium has given me that I can hold it a little longer I'm not sure. Whatever the results I am not giving up on the course. I enjoy it immensely. It only causes a problem if I leave it too late in the day because I become so sleepy I dont want to get up. I would really like to try more of Mike's CDs, he has one for past traumatic events and I am still haunted by my fathers death. Perhaps when I have finished the IBS course I will give it a try.If anyone else is on the course I would love to hear your update.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Kikicat,Thank you for sharing your progress thus far - You are definitely heading in the right direction. And too, remember you have had IBS and the accompanying fears and anxiety it causes for well over 67 days, so you can feel good about your progress - And this is something that will continue to improve. andyour kind words give encouragement to others on their journey as well. All the best to you on your journey to feeling better. Take care.


----------

